# Help baby pigeon found!



## pirateTahts (Jul 6, 2007)

I found a baby pigeon today and i went to a pet store and asked them some information um they gave me a formula to feed it and what not (its a newborn barely any feathers) how can i tell when to stop feeding it because it doesnt eat on its own and im not sure what to do. Please Help


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pirateTahts said:


> I found a baby pigeon today and i went to a pet store and asked them some information um they gave me a formula to feed it and what not (its a newborn barely any feathers) how can i tell when to stop feeding it because it doesnt eat on its own and im not sure what to do. Please Help


Hi!
First of all, can you tell us where you are? Just might be someone close that can help. What did the pet store give you to feed the baby? Do you know about how old it is? You can go here and make a guess based on the pictures. 
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Also, read this..........

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13600


----------



## pirateTahts (Jul 6, 2007)

its about 5-7 days old um they gave me a baby bird formula and proteen and i live in miami florida


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pirateTahts said:


> its about 5-7 days old um they gave me a baby bird formula and proteen and i live in miami florida


Do you have a syringe that you can feed the baby with? Can you tell us how you came to have the baby? The first thing is to get the baby warm before trying to feed it. We do have a member in Miami. Whether she's up to feeding/raising a baby, I don't know, but I've sent her a private message as she's not on line right this minute.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Help is on the way........hold tight.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather........you're PM box is full.................Reti is on line now and is looking at this thread too..........


----------



## pirateTahts (Jul 6, 2007)

my dad was cutting some coconuts down from a palm tree infront of my house and i guess it fell out this was probably at 11 A.M. its 9 p.m. right now and i put a heating pad under it and a towel i've fed it a couple of times, i dont have a syringe but the people at the pet store told me to try using the skiny thing part of a spoon. Its eaten and i've given it water but im scared that it might not last : (


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok Renee, I'll take care of that. Phil is on line as well. He is good with the tiny's too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am in Miami, Fl. Brickell area.
You can give me a call at 305-374-3525

Reti


----------



## pirateTahts (Jul 6, 2007)

so what should i do ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> I am in Miami, Fl. Brickell area.
> You can give me a call at 305-374-3525
> 
> Reti



Call Reti. She'll take the baby...........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

When they are small like that, it is really hard to keep them alive. That is if the fall alone didn't injure him. 

I have had a terrible time trying to keep those new babies going. But people such as Reti, and a few other members are gifted in this field.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

We just spoke on the phone. Pirate Tahts will give it a try to raise this little one. We will keep in touch.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Reti and Renee!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

pirateTahts said:


> so what should i do ?


Don't forget if you have second thoughts there are people on this forum that can help you through this. Good Luck with your precious cargo!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pirate T., don't hesitate to call me if you change your mind, or for any questions you might have.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Baby is with me. It is a little dove, not sure yet exactly what kind.
I put the baby under Giacomo and Homer who are sitting on dummy eggs. They have done a great job last year with several babies. Homer even fed two three week old babies. He will feed any baby.
Baby looks good although has an empty crop, but his foster parents are taking care of it now.

Thank you Pirate and mom, you did a great job helping this little one.
And thanks to all members helping out.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Reti!!!

Please keep us updated!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I went to bed worrying about this little guy. SO glad that Mom saw the light. Maybe Pirate and Mom can visit and see what a wonderful thing they did. Good luck Reti. And THANK YOU for living in Miami and being there last night.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti,
When you have a chance, we wouldn't mind seeing a picture.
Glad the beby is in your care. I went to bed last night worrying about it too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

I'm glad to hear the little one is tucked in with Giacomo and Homer, I'm sure they don't mind helping you out.

Thank you ....and a big thank you to pirate T. also, for making it possible.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

S/he is very cute. 
Giacomo is such a great mom. I removed the baby to take a pic and poor Gia was following me desperately. I named her Coco, because she fell from a coconut tree.
Those two birds are amazing, they are happy to raise babies anytime.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I forgot to post the pic


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YES!!

Coco has a HOME! and PARENTS! and LOVE! and HUGS! and SCRITCHES!

PERFECT!!!

YES!! GRATEFUL THANKS, RETI! AND, THANKS TO PIRATE...for the "beginning..."

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pirate,

Many thanks to you for saving the little one and for finding Pigeon Talk to get information and help. You did really good work.

Margarret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Baby Coco is growing wonderfully. She is so adorable I thought I'd post a pic.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I forgot again to post the pic.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lookin' fat. And green.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a sweetie................


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a happy little munchkin, living in the lap of luxury!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wonderful people to rescue this sweet baby.

Reti, he looks like he is so comfortable and happy. Has he started whistling for you yet?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes Pidgey, he's green 

Maggie, he is whistling, I love it.
He is spoiled and loved a bunch. Now, when Giacomo and homer will realize it is not a pigeon they will probably abondon him, I hope not, but that is what happened the last time.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't believe how much they can grow in only one day.
He twitches his wing when he sees me, so cute.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh my, he is simply adorable. What a fine pair Giacomo and Homer are. It is priceless to have a pair that will foster any babies.

Margarret


----------

